# PLEASE CAN ANYONE HELP ME OUT A LITTLE? I'M FREAKING OUT



## BKN (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm 22, a girl, no family history of any bowel problems. Anyway the past few weeks I have been having weird constipation/diarrhea alternating thing and it's better now. I also had a piles issue but that's better too. Lately I've been getting narrow stools. I used to get a normal one once in a while but past few weeks it hasn't exceeded to more than 1 inch in diameter. It's either 1 inch or less. No pain, no blood etc.

Anyway this website told me to stick my finger up to feel for any masses in rectum and I stuck it up and way inside I felt a big fleshy thing. I looked it up and according to Google it could be that I fElt either my cervix or my uterus through the anterior rectal wall. There was space/path behind it that I guess is leading to the colon? Anyway I'm really worried about what this huge ball like fleshy thing is. Is it normal anatomy or what? I can't afford a doctor right now 

Has anyone else felt this? Can anyone needs please check theirs lol? I'd would really put my mind at ease


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

to answer your question, if a woman has a retroverted (tipped) uterus, it is possible to feel it through the anterior rectal wall. i have a uterus that is retroverted. when my gynocologist checks me during my annual exam, she inserts her finger into my rectum in order to feel my uterus. i've done this myself and yes, it does feel like a big fleshy thing. but this is my situation. i cannot say that this is what is going on with you--please see your doctor for that.

i know it's hard but please try to stop worrying and obsessing about your health so much. worrying always makes things seem so much worse than they really are. and looking things up on the internet feeds this worry so that it all becomes even worse. as someone mentioned to you earlier, please please do get professional help for your health anxiety. talking to a therapist who specializes in anxiety issues can be very helpful. there are also medications that, if necessary, can be very helpful for anxiety disorders.


----------

